# Dell Optiplex 7000 / Intel Core 12th gen CPUs



## mjl (Oct 30, 2022)

Hi,

I am thinking of getting a new workstation, which will run FreeBSD, and it seems that at least for dell, they only offer Intel Core 12th gen CPUs.  I have seen threads on the forums that suggest there are issues with intel core 12th gen CPUs.  I am curious if anyone has successfully built a workstation based around a dell optiplex 7000 in 2022.

e.g.:









						OptiPlex 7000 Tower Desktop | Dell New Zealand
					

Shop the Dell OptiPlex 7000 Tower or view all PC computers at Dell.com. Featuring best-in-class triple SSD storage.



					www.dell.com
				




(intel i5-12500)









						OptiPlex 7000 Tower Desktop | Dell New Zealand
					

Shop the Dell OptiPlex 7000 Tower or view all PC computers at Dell.com. Featuring best-in-class triple SSD storage.



					www.dell.com
				




(intel i7-12700)

Thanks


----------

